# Macro with 2x teleconverter.



## D-B-J (Apr 27, 2010)

I grabbed a quantaray 2x teleconverter for my d200 and 105mm 2.8 micro lens, and here are some shots with the combo.  This quantaray really isnt that bad for ten bucks!!!  No pp, because the laptop is still down.

1. Xyzal--My allergy medicine






2. Moss 





3. More Moss





4. Dead Dandelion





5. Upclose and personal with a dead dandelion





6. Some lilac's





7.  "... i will when pigs fly!!"  Well, theyre flyin!!


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 27, 2010)

anyone..?


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 28, 2010)

i guess they arent interesting. oh well.


----------



## Overread (Apr 28, 2010)

You posted them at 1am !!(at least by UK timings) 

And no they are not bad, they are infact quite interesting and I do like the overall tone of colour that you have there. I would say ease back a bit from f20 - especaily with a 2*TC your diffraction effect is going to kick in a bit earlier and I would say f13 should be your smallest aperture if you want to avoid softer fullsize results as a result of diffractoin *you can of course get a coin and do some test shots at varying apertures and compare them to see where and when the quality dips too low for your standards.


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 28, 2010)

^^thanks! i think i posted them at 8:30 eastern time. haha. I didnt realize i had such a small aperture, as i was too pumped to see how they came out. Haha.


----------



## candacebanks (May 1, 2010)

oh my goodness...the moss is amazingly icky (a good thing)---i couldn't stop looking at it...and the dandelions are just beautiful!  i just LOVE macro shots and can't wait to purchase a macro lens!!!


----------



## corralup (May 1, 2010)

I saw your post!  Hey, I like them!  I especially like the last two.  Now when I see moths and  other bugs I get excited too but flowers are my favorite when it comes to Macro.  I just got into Macro myself.  It's a lot of fun.  Looking forward to more!


----------



## D-B-J (May 1, 2010)

thanks all!  I was surprised that i could get so close to the dandelion.  I love being able to focus at 2x lifesize!


----------



## kdabbagh (May 1, 2010)

When you get your laptop back up and running, try messing with the WB settings on these shots if you shot in RAW. #4,6 for me


----------



## D-B-J (May 2, 2010)

^^ Yeah i really need to.  Number four came out rather orange-ish for my liking.  Sadly they were in jpeg, because i didnt have the raw software(also on my laptop).  Ill do some retakes sooon.


----------

